# How to Port forward on Cable Broadband..



## shyamno (Nov 17, 2006)

Guys..

Please help me in giving a tutorial on Port forwarding with my cable Broadband (256 kbps)...

I do not get sufficient speed with my torrent clients... usually get around 10-13 KB/s..

I donot know is there any router in my line or not.... they (cable connectors) had put only a ethernet jack in my ethernet slot...there is no other connection ....

I asked them about the router ip address and they had given me 172.16.0.1 but it asks me a user/password...........Later when i asked them to give the user/pass they denied telling that they can't give them....

Please help.!!!!


----------



## clmlbx (Nov 23, 2006)

ur isp ?

is it router   ( model no ? )


----------



## wizrulz (Nov 26, 2006)

i doubt cable net wala use routers...and i dunno how to forward port w/o router...
An i  guess this wrong section if ur not giving any TUTS urself...or if u expect a tut then there is STICKY in thi section use that....


----------



## yrana2002 (Dec 3, 2006)

Port forwarding is done only via routers, those routers that you can configure by yourself. 
Cable ISPs dont offer routers i suppose, so there's nothing you can do much except enable some options like NAT, DHT or use a good port from 45000-60000 and try your luck.
Try changing these settings. Sometimes they do work. You may also change max. number of connections per task and check which setting is the best for you.

*Savvy*


----------

